# IP Adresse finden



## Einer (9. September 2003)

Grüß euch!

Ich bin neu da und wuste nicht genau wo ich das schreiben soll.
Geiles Forum, muss ich sagen, gefällt mir sehr,
was ich fragen wollte, kann mir jemand sagen ob ich die IP Adresse eines angemeldeten user an irgend einem forum finden kann?,  wenn's geht erklärt mir bitte wie, 
ich bitte um schelle antwort!
Danke.


----------



## BabyMitSchnully (12. September 2003)

*Hmm Genauer bitte*

Willst du die sehen, die Registriert sind oder die, welche grade online sind

Gruß
  BabyMitSchnully


----------



## Einer (17. September 2003)

*genauer*

Die, die grad online sind.


----------



## BabyMitSchnully (17. September 2003)

*Das wird schwierig*

Ich denke da wirst du auf Granit stoßen. Die IP-Adresse wir nur dem Gegenüber mitgeteil, was heißt, wenn du ein Beitrag im Forum schreibst, bekommt der Server deine IP. Eigentlich bekommt er die schon, wenn du die Webseite aufrufst. Wenn du die IP haben möchtest, von einem Forum, welches du nicht selber betreibst, dann wirst du das nicht schaffen, es sei denn, du hängst dich da zwischen. Aber das ist nicht wirklich legal.

Gruß
  BabyMitSchnully


----------

